# cleaning up the engine bay



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

i have a vr6 corrado...and have noticed once i started cleaning my engine bay out...that EVERYTHING is covered in tape...for some reason...firstly...it doesn't look good...and that really can't protect anything...any thoughts on what to use...i know u can get like small flexible plastic tubes...but anything else??...and what is the best thing to use when cleaning off 9 years of grease/gunk??....i use gumot...but it doesn't work on the stuff inside the door panels/hatch...thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: cleaning up the engine bay (white lightning)*

I recently used Zep Heavy Duty Degreaser to clen the engine compartment of the GTI project. It worked really well, and was very cheap (~$7/gallon at Home Depot). A little bit of brush work was required to get the grime off, but the results were great (pictures very soon).
As for the wax in the doors and hatch, that's the factory rustproofing. It's thick, and it's everywhere! If you are adamant about removing it from the inner panels, use a plastic scraper/putty knife to remove large masses, then remove the remaining residue with brake cleaner and rag. I've found this to be the most effective way to get rid of the wax. But you may just want to leave it there for protection.
Bryan


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: cleaning up the engine bay (Bryan J)*

yeah...i figured it was there for a reason...but my car won't be driven in the rain...and will be sheltered...so its all good i guess







...thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: cleaning up the engine bay (white lightning)*

My favorite thing to use in engine bays is Steel Wool with some good degreaser or brake cleaner. The steel wool works wonders. I am currently in the middle of painting my engine bay without removing the engine. It is halfway done, and I plan to finish it this week, I will post pictures when I am done.


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: cleaning up the engine bay (NTRabbit)*

i was gonna ask about that too, painting w/o removing the engine







...i'll have to try the steel wool in the smaller areas...looking forward to some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: cleaning up the engine bay (white lightning)*

yeah, I will give more details about it later, but it was a pretty straightforward process, just REALLY tedious getting all the grease off of the engine bay. I bought disposable aeresol cans from http://www.eastwoodcompany.com in which you can put your own paint in a small bottle under the aersol can. The can has a little hose that comes off of the bottom and into the jar, that way you don't need a paint gun or air compressor for doing small detail jobs or something like an engine bay. It is working great so far.
the eastwood company has tons of great products for restoring and painting automobiles if you haven't heard of them before.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: cleaning up the engine bay (white lightning)*

Easy Off oven cleaner works very well for removing the wax and crap out of the engine bay...and it won't hurt the paint either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's what I used on my engine bay...








Don't use the purple degreaser's, they are too harsh for the bare aluminum and some paint...it will oxidize it very rapidly.


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: cleaning up the engine bay (SLC4EVER)*

yeah...it seems like with each thing i use...different stuff comes off...so thanks for all the suggestions...its almost spotless


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: cleaning up the engine bay (white lightning)*

Good old Simple Green has yet to let me down.
Spray it on,let it sit a day or two(in the summer preferably),clean with a brush,wash cloth........WAM!Good enuf to eat dinner off of


----------

